# JD 3320 Tachometer erratic, needle doesn't reset to zero



## donw78025 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi All,
I have a 2009 JD 3320, ~850 hours.
Yesterday the tachometer became erratic. Doesn't reset to zero when turn engine off. When I shut engine off, the needle stops at about the 18,000 mark. Then when I turn the engine back on, it moves from there as if 18,000 is the zero mark. I can tell from the sound of the engine that I'm running about 12,000 - 15,000 rpm but needle shows pegs out ~30,000 rpm.
Fuel gauge has been erratic at times - I can live with that, but the tach is important.
Any thoughts on a problem and/or a fix before taking to service?
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Don, 

Tachometer problems are common with the 3320 . Unfortunately, you have to replace the entire instrument cluster, and you have to program it (speedometer, I think) . It is programmed by using menus that come up on the small lcd speedo screen using the left/right function of the display switch.


----------



## donw78025 (Apr 23, 2009)

BigT said:


> Good Morning Don,
> 
> Tachometer problems are common with the 3320 . Unfortunately, you have to replace the entire instrument cluster, and you have to program it (speedometer, I think) . It is programmed by using menus that come up on the small lcd speedo screen using the left/right function of the display switch.


Thank you Big T. Yeah, I was afraid of that.


----------

